# What did you pay for you chi?



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok so i know its appears rude Asking what people paid for there pooches BUT After looking for a while at chi's for sale theres a huge variation in what prices they are...i understand it depends on breeding colours kc reg etc....But im wondering because i think i have a "good" chi hes got some good dogs in his family tree but i didnt pay alot compared to some ads that i have seen for non kc reg chi's ..... I know we all love our chis and its not about what theyr worth and what they cost id have cash over a pup that was worth £££££ cause i love him to bits but i just thought it would be interesting to see what people paid for what dog they have....If you find it offensive that i asked pleased dont have a go i just am geniunly interested as i find it all a bit baffling the prices can be so random at times too? 

xxx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

All AKC registered
Oakley: $550 (she started at $1800 as a young pup but I got her at 5 months). She was priced at $750 but I talked to the breeder a lot and talked her down a bit.

Trigger (full registration): $550 (Breeder & I were friends at this point...she'd probably have just given him to me if I asked ;-)) He was also charting to be a bigger adult, so she doesn't charge as much for puppies that might exceed the standard for chi's. Trigger will be neutered though, as he is not to standard and shouldn't be bred.

Bryco (full registration): $1000. If I had purchased him with limited registration, he would have been $800. His breeder sells puppies for set prices depending on age and projected adult size. Even though lots of their puppies are showable, they don't charge more for that, they say it's too much of a headache LOL.


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

I just seen a chi advertised for £4500!!! I think that is INSANE! Thats more than my horse cost btw i just want to say i loooove Bryco so stunning xxx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

IMO any dog under 4-5 months should never be sold for anything other than a pet price because some faults don't show up until 6 months. Some people will sell a show puppy for $2-3000 in the blink of an eye at 10 weeks saying it's show quality and that's BS IMO. 

I wouldn't pay £4500 for a moose that could do ballet, let alone a chi.


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> IMO any dog under 4-5 months should never be sold for anything other than a pet price because some faults don't show up until 6 months. Some people will sell a show puppy for $2-3000 in the blink of an eye at 10 weeks saying it's show quality and that's BS IMO.
> 
> I wouldn't pay £4500 for a moose that could do ballet, let alone a chi.


Yeah i agree with you there


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I paid $650 for Lo. She's a 5.5lb black/tan with Full AKC.
I paid $550 for Finn. He's a 4.5lb black/tan without papers (had the option with or without).
I paid $450 for Dexter. He's a black/tan/white tri and only 5 months but he'll probably be around 4.5-5lbs without the papers (again, had the option with or without)

Check out this thread too, if you're bored! 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=9019


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I paid $650 (each) and under for all 4 of my pups, registered. The lowest of the 4 pups, $500.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila was 650.00 but i offered 550.00 and he took it  SHe is limited registration though.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Kahlua was $250. Eleanor was $50 (but that was a buy one get 3 free deal LOL).

Both long coat chocolate tri-colors. No registration on either.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky was £950 (5th generation pedigree with KC papers).


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla was £800 and Daisy was £100 cause she was almost 3 years old.
Both from the same breeder at the same time.
They are priceless to me though. xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I payed
£1000 for jet
£1250 for roxy and layla
£1500 for Zoey


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Cash said:


> I just seen a chi advertised for £4500!!! I think that is INSANE! ....


i just see this! Blue & Tan right? Digraceful! 

Mine vary from £850 upto £2500 for what ive paid for them, theyre all KC Registered. Yes sometimes expensive lol


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> i just see this! Blue & Tan right? Digraceful!
> 
> Mine vary from £850 upto £2500 for what ive paid for them, theyre all KC Registered. Yes sometimes expensive lol


Yea thats the one! my Jaw actually dropped! I mean shes beautiful but i was just thinking is this for Real!! I understand that some dogs seem to have better breeding than others and that makes them more valuable but £4500


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Robyn is it that "breeder" ?? 

I paid £450 not registered bargain coz my dog is BEAUTIFUL not that I'm bias

I would never pay more than £600 for an unregistered dog personally. If I ever decide to show I wouldn't pay more than £1500 but I would be majorly picky


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Max was CKC registered for $400 and Dottie was AKC registered for $350. Around my neck of the woods, the smaller the pooch the higher the cost and blue coats are expensive as well. A friend paid $1,500 for a so called "tea cup" chi - he did grow to be 4 1/2 pounds. 

A "blue" chi will go for $1,800 to $2,500.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

It sounds like chis cost more in the UK on average than in the US. When I was looking for a pup in december they didn't start at anything below £600. When I looked (just out of curiousity) at pups now they tend to be starting at arround £500 minimum (no kc reg) so I'm guessing they get more expensive with the demand for them as christmas presents. I saw some people trying to sell merle puppies as "designer teacups" for three grand. Its terrible.


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

I also think its terrible alot of byb seem to pass off small puppies as "tea cup chi" But of course a chi pup is going to be small! I also feel like theres alot of good homes out there that could give a chi a fantastic home but just cant afford to go into crazy prices to get one My friend fell in love with Cash's brother. She would have taken fantastic care of him but just couldnt afford to pay out hundreds and hundreds at once x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Cash said:


> Yea thats the one! my Jaw actually dropped! I mean shes beautiful but i was just thinking is this for Real!! I understand that some dogs seem to have better breeding than others and that makes them more valuable but £4500


Yes totally, disgraceful! Soem people are in it purely for money and it shows!



Daisydoo said:


> Robyn is it that "breeder" ??
> 
> ...


Yes i think it is!
Ridiculous woman!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Robyn is it that "breeder" ??
> 
> I paid £450 not registered bargain coz my dog is BEAUTIFUL not that I'm bias
> 
> I would never pay more than £600 for an unregistered dog personally. If I ever decide to show I wouldn't pay more than £1500 but I would be majorly picky


I agree with u completely, i think breeders have some cheek to charge more than £600 for unreg pups, if ur paying that much u should get a kc reg pup.
And yes u were very very Lucky with Daisy as she is so perfect for that price u couldnt have got a better deal! 
I paid £400 for Coco unregistered from Ireland.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Yes totally, disgraceful! Soem people are in it purely for money and it shows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not its one up north.. the dog has googly eyes too.. eeeek



Tiptoe said:


> I agree with u completely, i think breeders have some cheek to charge more than £600 for unreg pups, if ur paying that much u should get a kc reg pup.
> And yes u were very very Lucky with Daisy as she is so perfect for that price u couldnt have got a better deal!
> I paid £400 for Coco unregistered from Ireland.


And considering she's stooped her prices right up as well (she's got pictures of the chocoloates now up and one is GORGEOUS.. You got a bargain deal with Coco too.. seriously we get ripped off over here


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive seen the chocolate ones man theyre beautiful! Its shame that shes breeding so many, shes ruined her own reputation! (That "breeder" lol)


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I paid £550 for Harley KC reg as he was the last boy left in the litter and is tan and white - all his littermates and mum,dad,grandfather were all choc so she lowered his price


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Cash cost £750 with 5 Generation KC REG. I felt quite lucky as not long after i bought him i seen a non kc reg long coat female advertised for £900 X


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally don't think color should be a factor when pricing a dog. I do think its fair to charge a bit more for the smaller ones as they are highly coveted by un-surreptitious people, and I'd want to make sure the baby was going to a forever home, not just a teenage girl's purse for 9 months and then to a shelter. Plus,IMO, chis are "supposed" to be small, so I would think being within that standard makes them more valuable purely from a monetary standpoint.

I'm not saying at all any of our bigger chis are less "valuable" at all! Just purely in ref to price, this is what it seems like it should be to me.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with the tinies they are also more work for the breeder as they tend to keep them longer


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Suekadue said:


> Max was CKC registered for $400 and Dottie was AKC registered for $350. Around my neck of the woods, the smaller the pooch the higher the cost and blue coats are expensive as well. A friend paid $1,500 for a so called "tea cup" chi - he did grow to be 4 1/2 pounds.
> 
> A "blue" chi will go for $1,800 to $2,500.


Susan, this happens everywhere. Most breeders now days know they can cash in on what they consider to be a "teacup," and in actuality they are just standard Chi's. There are so few under 6 lbs. anymore, that when they get them, they pad their pockets. The problem is that there is not enough factual info. out there on Chi size. Breeders know that the general public really has no idea what to expect. 99.9% of the time the teeny pups still grow up to be near the 5 lb. range as you mentioned. I feel bad for those that don't know any better, but I see people falling into to that even when they do know. I can see a breeder charging a bit more for the smaller ones, but not hundreds and thousands more. No pet quality Chi should be going for 1,500 and more in the US. That's highway robbery! Jade only cost me $650. But her breeder was more concerned about her going to a good home, not the money. She made me come to her home and spend half the day, bring my youngest daughter, and had to meet my pups. She had a packet the size of a book on everything that could possibly go wrong, and what to do. She would not have sold her to me had I not had prior experience with the tinies and able to be at home all day. She said she didn't care if she ended up keeping her. Jade was not only a rare teeny tiny Chi, she was also blue. I recently saw one that a breeder was trying to sell similar to Jade's size for 5,000! Her ad was there for months, with continued updated pics of her growth. She did make it to about 2.5 lbs. at 7 months, I believe. And since many think they stop growing at that age, I'm sure that helped them get a high price. Little do they know she will continue to grow until 18 months old. I think they ended up lowering the price, but the ad eventually came down. Anyway, point is, if you are willing to pay out thousands just for size, then I guess you get what you get. :lol: Cause chances are their "3,000 teacup" is just going to be a standard sized Chi.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I paid $350 for Bruiser 6 years ago and $500 for Maya 1 1/2 years ago. Bruiser was purchased from a home breeder (It was a farm and they had a chihuahua they bred). He is a nice dog but still has dew claws, not bred to standard etc. He is about 7-8 pounds so is rather large, ears are small etc. Bite is bad. But he's a pet and that's fine. Then I did more research before getting Maya. Found a breeder in Colorado that shows dogs and got talking to her. Maya was $500 and she only sells the ones that she is not keeping for show or breeding for others to show or their breeding program. So, she doesn't get too many litters per year and I was lucky to get a little girl from her. Maya is little. 2.5 pounds, but tall with long skinny legs. (wish I had that problem). 2 of my friends have gotten their chis from her too and all three are really sweet dogs. Truly I wouldn't go anywhere else if I were to get another. She meets me close to halfway as well and I feel like i know her well now. Anyway, don't even get her started on the whole teacup discussion. LOL Maya just ended up tiny. I really didn't go after the tiny puppy thing. 
Tricia


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie £150 but that was 14 years ago lol. He was from a top breeder.

Lola £250 but she's very large, she's KC registered

Tillie nothing because she was adopted but her owner said he paid £1,500 for her!!! She's from a good line and is KC registered.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Cash said:


> I just seen a chi advertised for £4500!!! I think that is INSANE! Thats more than my horse cost btw i just want to say i loooove Bryco so stunning xxx


Was that on Preloved? I just saw a black and tan advertised at around that price and they are claiming it to probably be the smallest bred Chi ever.

If its that small I'd be worried and no dog is worth that price, not to me anyhow.

Back to the post question I paid £550 for Jake who is not KC


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Cash said:


> I just seen a chi advertised for £4500!!! I think that is INSANE!


Ive just seen this ad! 
she is tiny and really cute but who would ever pay that much for her?! 
someone must because i saw the same breeder sell one for £3500 about 5 or 6 weeks ago!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Can someone send me the link to the pup?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

TLI said:


> Can someone send me the link to the pup?


I will send you a pm


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How old is she?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She weighs about 8 to 10 oz. there. Not sure how old she is, though.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I have just seen that ad! Thats rediculous (sp!)


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Deme said:


> Was that on Preloved? I just saw a black and tan advertised at around that price and they are claiming it to probably be the smallest bred Chi ever.
> 
> If its that small I'd be worried and no dog is worth that price, not to me anyhow.
> 
> Back to the post question I paid £550 for Jake who is not KC


That's just taking the piss!!! Not you the breeder.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel sorry for the pocket book of whomever falls for it. :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought she had googley eyes??? Some mug will pay for it tho.. seriously u can buy a little run around of a car for that!!!


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Even if i were Rich and could afford 4500 on a dog i just wouldnt allow myself to be robbed like that as precious And Beautfiul as chi's are...they are dogs at the end of the day x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no way!!
Will need to see if can find this ad.
That is just robbery IMO. X


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

If you go to preloved type in Chihuahua and to show new ads it is on the first set of adverts saying One in a million...

Poor little girl looks so lost and scared.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw it, oh wow!
She is the same colours are my Darla really a blue tri, and she was £800.
Just looks like a nornal sized puppy too, not that it should matter what size she is.
Total rip off!!
Gorgeous wee pup, but those people need to get a clue, greedy so and sos!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

$200 for Daisy. She is CKC registered.

We actually paid more for our mix. I'm sorry, designer dog than our full Chi. But once we saw our Lily as a pup we couldn't leave her at the breeders so we bought her. Even if she cost too much.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, that pricey puppy is now one in a billion!! If you read her web site, it goes from one in a million to one in a billion. Probably because you need a billion in order to afford her!. Poor thing. Also, I see that teacup is now not good enough. They have "tiny teacup". Give me a break. I hate all that. Then again, it's also up to people to do their research as well and make informed decisions. Too many people see a cute puppy and the next day are buying them. I'm guilty of it myself. Saw a cute movie, decided that would be fun and got a chihuahua. Pretty stupid. But at least I did my research afterwards and once being a maltese owner, I never would go for that teacup bait. 
Tricia


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I also looked at their website.
Lovely pups but all overpriced IMO and always using rare and T cup too.
Sad thing is someone will fall for that talk.


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh! I have seen that website before. My lovely lovely Dad was seriously considering buying one of their pups until I saw the prices and said NO. He just wanted me to have the best chihuahua (don't Dad's always want the best for their daughters) but I thought the prices were outrageous.

Now I have found you guys I am so glad we didn't go there!

We actually found Mason through a friend who knew the breeder. He was the only boy in the litter and was 600GBP (sorry my pound sign doesnt work!) and is fully KC Registered.

It didn't really matter to me if he was KC Reg or not, I just wanted a happy and healthy pup from a reputable breeder and I'm happy with who I chose.


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

And just to add, I am pretty sure my dog is about the same size as hers (at nearly 9 weeks old of course he is going to fit in a tea cup!!!) but I was never told he is a 'tea cup', in fact the breeder thinks he is going to be 6lb, and said he was one of the larger ones out of the litter.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, that's the funny part. Good breeders will tell you it doesn't make a hill of beans if they weigh 8/10 oz. at 6/7 weeks old. They can still, and most likely will end up 5 or 6 lbs. grown. But people that aren't familiar with the breed, and even those that are still fall for that jazz. Just know up front that a tiny Chi 3 lbs. and under full grown is not very common. Even 4 lbs. and under isn't common. 5, 6, and over standard is usually what you are going to get. Even if you are silly enough to pay those ridiculous prices you are still going to get what you could have for cheaper. Just remember, all standard Chi pups are tiny lil things. Even the ones over standard will be small. I always crack up when people bring them home and they gain like 1 whole lb. in just a few weeks, and then ask, “how did that happen?” It’s like, do you read any of the size threads??? :lol: It happens more often than not!


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know how people cope with such tiny ones as adults though, Mason is 2lbs and only comes to my ankle and I am TERRIFIED I will tread on him, I couldn't live like that forever!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mason said:


> I don't know how people cope with such tiny ones as adults though, Mason is 2lbs and only comes to my ankle and I am TERRIFIED I will tread on him, I couldn't live like that forever!!!


I'm glad you posted this.  I try so hard to tell people that having tinies are not all fun and games. They are like having puppies that never grow up. It requires constant care and supervision. It would be similar to caring for a special needs infant their entire life. 15+ years. They are adorable, yes, but time consuming. Certainly not something you want to go into lightly. I get many PM's about what it's like to have so many tinies, and while I don't post everything on the board that goes on behind the scenes here, it is a full time job. With all that said, they are Mama's pride and Joy!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

last time i was at the vet i came across a lady who had just bought a chi puppy a few weeks before ,she got her from a very large pet shop that stocks a lot of puppies at one time .
she said it was a tea cup , when i told her there was no such thing her reply was " no they said she wouldn't get any bigger " , she weighed 850grams at 10 weeks old .
i told her all those photos she see's on the internet are puppies not adults and it would be quite rare for her to get a full grown chi that size or even if they exist (how small is the smallest dog ?)
she said that she was disappointed and was thinking of taking her back  .
she paid $1600 from a pet store , she could have got one from a registered breeder for $600 plus she wouldn't have been lied to ,not to mention her puppy was probably breed in a puppy mill .
the puppy was gorgeous though ,looked very to standard , and honestly i don't think she was going to grow huge ,she still would have been a teeny girl just not fit in a cup lol .
The lady thought Keona was to big .
it really did make me mad , people need to do some research before getting a puppy 

i cant wait for keona to get bigger , she is 3.2lb and i think she is too small , i am always worrying that she is going to get hurt  .


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sugarbaby said:


> last time i was at the vet i came across a lady who had just bought a chi puppy a few weeks before ,she got her from a very large pet shop that stocks a lot of puppies at one time .
> she said it was a tea cup , when i told her there was no such thing her reply was " no they said she wouldn't get any bigger " , she weighed 850grams at 10 weeks old .
> i told her all those photos she see's on the internet are puppies not adults and it would be quite rare for her to get a full grown chi that size or even if they exist (how small is the smallest dog ?)
> she said that she was disappointed and was thinking of taking her back  .
> ...


Haha!! I ran into a lady in the grocery store not long ago with a 10 week old "teacup" that wasn't going to grow anymore either. :lol: I told her that her dear baby would be growing until she was 18 months to 2 years old. You should have seen the look on her face. She said, "no, these kind don't get any bigger, you are talking about the regular Chi's." :lol: I said, nope, there is only one kind of Chi, some are small, some medium, some big, and some real big. :lol: She was seriously aggravated at the education. 

The smallest dog, last I heard was Dancer. He is about the size of my Jadey. And they do always come close to fitting in a cup, but they are so, so, so rare. You can count the number of that size on one hand in the World. The bad thing about that size is most don't live very long. Dancer died at 2 years old. He did have health issues, though. To this date, Jade is 15 months old, and has no health issues at all. But we have been very, very fortunate. I think Ducky was even smaller, but I heard he also passed away.  They really are a fluke at that size, and "normally" have underlying health problems. Gia is going on 3 years old, and still fits in a pocket. :lol: So they are out there, just not many.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I payed £250 for each of my chis from different people though,neither are kc registered so I think that was a reasonable price for 2 "pets"


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

It seems like theres a massive variation in prices whether there kc reg or not lovin the stories of the teacups! How can people think a puppy WONT grow?!! xx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I went to her website and there are like 3 pups in a row on the puppies for sale page that have googly looking eyes imo. :O


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont think there googly but i can sort of see what you mean. I find it funny shes advertsing the 4500 with Blue eyes...pretty sure all pups have blue eyes! Is she guranteeing this dog will have blue eyes?! xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cash said:


> It seems like theres a massive variation in prices whether there kc reg or not lovin the stories of the teacups! How can people think a puppy WONT grow?!! xx


Many do think they won't. :wink: You'd be surprised. It doesn't help that even breeders say that Chi's are grown at 6 months, knowing full well they aren't.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I paid $600 for Mia at a petstore...before I knew better...she is 9lbs...AKC registered .I got Bailey from a breeder in Orlando... He is my LC chocolate....I paid $600 for him...he is also AKC reg....he is very long legged/thin but a whopping 8 1/2 pounds.

Addy's breeder was asking $750 for her ($900 for breeding rights) ...but we agreed on $550 without papers.


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

Mimi was 1900 :| registered with akc and already microchipped. She was 5 months at 3.5 lbs and will prob not get any bigger


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Colee said:


> Mimi was 1900 :| registered with akc and already microchipped. She was 5 months at 3.5 lbs and will prob not get any bigger


My Addy is almost 6 mos and just hit the 4lb mark. I expect her to top out at 5 to 5 1/2 lbs. She was only 3 lbs at 5 mos....she gained a pound in 1 month.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

At 5 months old, you can easily get another 2 lbs. (or more) out of them. She won't stop growing until she's about 18 months to 2 years old.  I have never seen one stop growing that early.


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> My Addy is almost 6 mos and just hit the 4lb mark. I expect her to top out at 5 to 5 1/2 lbs. She was only 3 lbs at 5 mos....she gained a pound in 1 month.


she just hit 7 months on the 9th and has owned gained 2 ounces since ive had her lil shes a little thing. She eats 3 times a day still and still doesnt gain much


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

TLI said:


> At 5 months old, you can easily get another 2 lbs. (or more) out of them. She won't stop growing until she's about 18 months to 2 years old.  I have never seen one stop growing that early.


i hope so im just going by what the vet said. ive had her for two months now and she hasnt gained much since we got her


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They hit growth spurts. She is probably coming up on one soon. After that she'll hit another around 13 months old. At that time her height and length will be complete, for most anyway. Then she'll continue to fill out to her frame. That happens over a slow process until they reach about 2 years old.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

TLI said:


> They hit growth spurts. She is probably coming up on one soon. After that she'll hit another around 13 months old. At that time her height and length will be complete, for most anyway. Then she'll continue to fill out to her frame. That happens over a slow process until they reach about 2 years old.


I wish more people knew information like what you posted. Maybe then so many chihuahuas wouldnt be rehomed because the owners think they are mixed when they grow to be over 4 pounds :-(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Vivid said:


> I wish more people knew information like what you posted. Maybe then so many chihuahuas wouldnt be rehomed because the owners think they are mixed when they grow to be over 4 pounds :-(


Yeah, it's sad really how little factual info. you can find out there about Chi size, growth, etc. Truth be told, Chi's over 6 lbs. these days far, far out number ones under. But with breeders being so dis-honest about weight topics, people don't know any better. They truly get them home and expect them not to grow after 5/6 months old. Then a year later their pup is wayyyyy bigger than they anticipated. The charts don't help the situation, either. It's out there, but is always so far off. It was made 30+ years ago when nutrition, health, etc. wasn't what it is today.


----------



## dinkydogs (Nov 29, 2009)

I paid £750 each for my girls which is about average in the uk and £400 for my little Alfie but they wanted him gone and would have prob given him away 'Saying that he's growing up to be a little gem'


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Vivid said:


> I wish more people knew information like what you posted. Maybe then so many chihuahuas wouldnt be rehomed because the owners think they are mixed when they grow to be over 4 pounds :-(


I can't believe someone would rehome a dog because it grew a few pounds bigger than they expected and/or they thought it was a mix. I know it happens, but it really makes me see red that someone could treat a dog as disposable for such an inane reason and that dogs are at the mercy of people like this. Mind you, I can understand someone wanting a small dog and having preferences, but clearly these people have no heart at all to return a dog for that reason.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> I can't believe someone would rehome a dog because it grew a few pounds bigger than they expected and/or they thought it was a mix. I know it happens, but it really makes me see red that someone could treat a dog as disposable for such an inane reason and that dogs are at the mercy of people like this. Mind you, I can understand someone wanting a small dog and having preferences, but clearly these people have no heart at all to return a dog for that reason.


Paula, it's sad, but it happens everyday. They see these Celebs walking around with young Chi "teacup" pups, and they only get them for arm candy. They don't really care about the dog, just that it will bring them attention. Since breeders know this, they use the lack of knowledge to make money. Not really giving a rats butt what happens to the pup when it grows far bigger than they told them it would. I can't tell you how many stories I've been told that has to do with this. I had one girl in the mall ask me about Lex, and went on to tell me that she was sold a "teacup" too and that she was told he would be full grown at 6 months, but for some reason he kept growing until he was 2. She went on to say that they gave him away cause they wanted a "purebred." I was like, "look, no Chi stops growing at 6 months old." I don't care who you get it from, I can assure you it will grow just like any other healthy Chi until it reaches about 2 years old. I also told her that there is no such a thing as a teacup. They come in various sizes, but are all the same breed. She wasn't having any of it. I have said this over and over. Who in the heck values their pup by it's size??? I never realized love had a size tag attached. I totally understand wanting a Chi within standard. I wanted mine within standard. But I knew full well that if they didn't stay under 6 lbs. that it wouldn't change one thing for me. They had a forever home if they weighed 20 lbs. People are ruthless! That's why it's important for people to know up front how a Chi grows. Because even though we don't want to believe there are people like that, there are, and wayyyy too many of them too!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I know it happens, but no matter how much I hear about it, I just can't believe how heartless some people can be. Clearly they are missing a chip and they don't bond with animals properly. It makes me sick. And these poor innocent little ones are tossed aside because they got too big. There really needs to be more education on this topic. Even still you're always going to get these horrible types of people that don't really care about animals and are only using them as some some sick status symbol. 

At the rescue I adopted Pip and Roo from one of the ladies at the rescue told me some of the horrible reasons people drop dogs off there. One woman actually dropped her Chi off because she said he didn't grow up to be cute enough. Unbelievable really. So, yeah, I'll believe anything at this point, but it'll never stop making me angry and sad.


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't believe anyone could give a pet away just because it doesn't end up looking how they expect it to.

Even if Mason grew to be 6ft tall and weighed 20stone I would still love him and would find a way to keep him!!!!


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

I just seen a chi boy for sale ad quotes "he is getting lighter and lighter as he grows" !!!! I didnt think that was possible !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cash said:


> I just seen a chi boy for sale ad quotes "he is getting lighter and lighter as he grows" !!!! I didnt think that was possible !


Haha, the backwards growing puppy! I would love to have a go at all those ads! But it isn't worth it really. They would just continue with all the lies and myths, so it's pointless. A puppy that isn't growing, is a sick puppy! So stay as far as you can from those ads! Normal, healthy Chi pups grow consistently, even the teeny ones!

Maybe they meant color wise? :lol:


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Its just Ridculous how they can say these with a straight face! Gets lighter as he GROWS? unreal! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think that was to do with the colour like T said, surely not the weight, that would be silly. lol
Mind you cant tell with some folk these days.


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

yes i think your right hehe i read it wrong haha i really must stop looking at all these chi's for sale!


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

This is the link for the ad....maybe if she had put a full stop in i wouldnt have picked it up wrong....i blame her 

*Link removed, your not allowed to link to puppies for sale*


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

*Hi New here and need some help xx*

Help please


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry didnt realise


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Both my girls were $150 each, neither are registered but just as special :love2:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

I paid $200 for Mimi and $150 for Ecko. He was also suppose to be $200 actually, but the lady took off $50 since I drove down to pick him up.


----------

